# Who is your gunsmith?



## MSU Marksman (Oct 2, 2005)

I have an older Winchester model 70 that needs some safety work done, but I don't feel like shipping it off to one of the big name gunsmiths with a 3 month back log of work. Who have you used around MI and how was the quality of work?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nobody around here.......GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I go to Johnsons Sporting Goods in Adrian for any gunsmith work. 

They are usually real quick at getting the repair done in a timely manner. I have actually had simple repairs done while I waited and looked around there store.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

I have used Dick Williams in (South Side) Saginaw.
Friendly, affordable, timely, been in business 42 years.
He has done some small projects for me, trigger work, bedding, muzzle brake. I was happy with all of it.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Dick Williams Gunshop just south of Saginaw.

I try to do most of my own stuff. If I can't or don't have the rigth tools, they get it. Never done me wrong. Old school good guys there. Very personable too, unlike some other shops.

FYI - Jays sends all their work there too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If I can't do it myself Brad Endres at Ace Gunshop in Freeport gets it. He can be slow depending on the backlog but when it's done it will be done right. 616-765-5300


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I have had good work done at Williams Gunsight in Davison (east of Flint) and D&D in Clawson (north of Detroit).


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Kevin at Williams in Davison is a excellent gunsmith...


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

all gander mountains have good gunsmiths and i use novi personally they also have warrantys on all of it


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Dick Williams Gunshop SW of Saginaw MI 
and
D & D Gunshop Clawson MI (Danny)


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

jnracing said:


> all gander mountains have good gunsmiths and i use novi personally they also have warrantys on all of it


Seriously?


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Seriously?


What evidence do you have to the contrary? 

After getting hosed at Al & Bob's where the gunsmith could not complete a simple trigger job on a 10/22 and had the gun for almost 9 months I have been going to a Gander Mtn and have been very satisfied. The 10/22 was returned to factory parts upon leaving Al & Bob's. I dropped it off at Gander yesterday for a trigger job. Hopefully it will good and I'll get it back BEFORE 9 months goes by...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

DTrain said:


> What evidence do you have to the contrary?


I have no doubt that folks have had good experiences with specific gunsmiths at specific Gander Mt stores (you and Jnracing only mention 2 stores). However to make a claim that "all Gander Mt's have good gunsmiths" I think is a bit of a stretch. Especially if implied that they would be recommended over a dedicated gun shop (the theme for this thread). 

Trust me, I spend lots of money at just about all of the big box stores, I just personally wouldn't trust them to work on my guns -maybe just me, but my honest opinion. I question who would be working on my gun and what kind of training and experience they've had to qualify themselves. Where I go, I know the answers to those questions.

I only buy guns at "my" local gun shop which happens to be On Target in Kalamazoo - and they're the only ones that would work on them.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

DTrain said:


> I dropped it off at Gander yesterday for a trigger job. Hopefully it will good and I'll get it back BEFORE 9 months goes by...


Another thing, I prefer to know the answers to those questions BEFORE I drop it off.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

KalamazooKid said:


> Another thing, I prefer to know the answers to those questions BEFORE I drop it off.


True. He did guarantee me I would have it back by the 24th and that it would be done right. Based on his other work, I have the feeling I'll be a happy with the results (though I have not had him do trigger work)!  But it's a learning curve anytime you start somewhere new... trust is earned, and easily lost.

I explained what happened before and he guessed it was Al and Bob's so I am thinking I am not the only one....


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Bachelder Master Gunmakers Inc (Bachelder Custom Arms) 
1229 Michigan St Ne, Grand Rapids, MI 49503-2001
Contact Phone: (616) 459-3636 


Always did me right!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

vandermi said:


> Bachelder Master Gunmakers Inc (Bachelder Custom Arms)
> 1229 Michigan St Ne, Grand Rapids, MI 49503-2001
> Contact Phone: (616) 459-3636
> 
> ...


I personally have not taken any guns there but I know that my grandpa has, and he has always been satisfied with their work.


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

The gunsmith is a master machinist, a real craftsman and my good friend. He does excellent work at reasonable prices. I often have to wait a bit for the jobs to be completed, but it is well worth it. He is the only gunsmith I know that will ever touch my guns. Take care...
Joe


----------



## dvl2700 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have used Bachelder Arms in Grand Rapids just of of I-196. Reasonable prices and gets stuff done in a timely manner.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Me, Myself and I


----------

